# SETI@Home Wow Event 2016



## Terminator_1 (Jul 21, 2016)

SETI.Germany invites all BOINC teams to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2016. It takes place from  15th August, 16.00 UTC, until  29th August 2016, 16.00 UTC.
We cordially ask all team leaders to forward the invitation to their team. Information about the Wow! Race 2016, an exciting race concept and a registration form can be found here:
http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en
SETI.Germany wishes you and your team members much fun with the Wow! Event 2016.

Many Greetings: Terminator


----------



## Bow (Aug 3, 2016)

if we have nothing planned during this time I may jump in this.


----------



## Terminator_1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello to all.The SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2016 is running.Everyone is welcome to join in the Event.

Register here:

https://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?lang=de&lang=en

Many Greetings: Terminator


----------

